# Laminated (segmented) platter



## AddeCrom (Dec 1, 2012)

After many troubles with a long winter here, to cold for doing glue work, and too uncomfortable to work in the workshop, I managed it finishing a laminated (segmented) platter, thanks the rising temperature.
Started with this platter in january, so a too long time ago.
The platter is fully handmade,with only using a band sander and ofcourse my lathe.
The used wood, beech and (red) cedar.
DxH dimensions: 330×30 mm. Finished with acrylic lacquer.
Thanks for looking.
Ad


----------



## NonnoTony48 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulation Ad a great job, it was worth the wait,
Cheers Tony.


----------

